# مدارس ..معاهد ..كليات ....مناظير ...مناظير ...مناظير



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 فبراير 2007)

تنهال من انٍ لاخر طلبات من الاعضاء بمواضيع تخص المدارس والمعاهد والكليات .....
فوجدت لزاما علي ان ارفق بعض المناظير
ربما تساعدكم في وضع تصورات وافكار لمثل هذه المشاريع .....

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 فبراير 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 فبراير 2007)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 فبراير 2007)

والله اخي الغالي 
عاشق حب رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم

اسأل الله تعالى
ان يحشرنا جميعا مع من احببت وعشقت حبه

لا ادري كيف اعبر عن امتناني لمجهودك القدير في 
محاولاتك المستمرة لنفع الزملاء جميعا

حقيقة
موضوعك هذا اكثر من مفيد

وعطاؤك هذا
يجعلني ان اطلب منك ان استطعت
مناظير لبعض الاعمال الصناعية
كمصانع غذائية 

واشكرك بشدة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 فبراير 2007)

لازال هناك بقية


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم نهر النيل ....وجزاك الله كل خير ...ووفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ....
الحق انت وكل الاعضاء تستحقون اكثر من ذلك ...
وانا لم افعل شيء الا ان كنت ناقل فقط لكل هذه الاعمال الرائعه 
...بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم 
وسوف احاول تلبية طلبك في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله ...
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## midy (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد مجهود رائع ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله وياريت لو تعرف تنزا مبانى يكون ظاهر فيها الفخامة والضخامة لو عندك او القيادة والسيطرة++++++++++++++


----------



## الحمصي (1 مارس 2007)

شي رهيييب فعلا
الله يجزيكم الخير ويجعله في في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## medkamel (1 مارس 2007)

merci merci si tres bien et bonne courage


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (1 مارس 2007)

*مشكور*

الله يعطيك العافية :85:


----------



## رسام العيون (1 مارس 2007)

*thx*

1 
حقيقي المناظير جميله بس البرنامج المستخدم في عمل المناظير دي هو 3D MAX وبل اي ب1نامج ​


----------



## sharpsword85 (1 مارس 2007)

مشكور ودامك الله


----------



## meema (2 مارس 2007)

رررائع
تصميمات اكثر من رائعة , جزاك الله كل خير
اعتقد أنه لو الامة الإسلامية إهتمت ببناء المدارس لتصبح بهذا الشكل سوف يكون التعليم متعة فعلا و بالتالى تتحقق النهضة التى ننتظرها منذ زمن


----------



## kasem_320 (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الجهد أستاذي الفاضل
شغل جميل بالفعل
كنت أتمنى أن تكون هناك بعض المساقط


----------



## المهندس جيمي (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصو ر الجميلة ونرجو منكم المزيد من هذا الاعمال التي تفيدنا وتوسع من افكارنا


----------



## miro1_6 (4 مارس 2007)

بصراحة وفيت وما قصرت
بارك الله فيك يا عاشق حب رسول الله
مهما قلت لن اوفيك حقك من الشكر

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قلقيلية وبس (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة والمفيدة، خاصة إنو مشروعي هذا الفصل مدرسة إبتدائية


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (5 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا عاشق انت ملاك ياخي


----------



## ام حبيبة (5 مارس 2007)

جـــزااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااا​


----------



## ابو هدير (11 مارس 2007)

تسلم ايدنك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

مناظير جميله جدااااا بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

وارجو منك مناظير وبلانات للمكتبات


----------



## الأمل موجود (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا..........................


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 مارس 2007)

عاشق حب رسول الله قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم نهر النيل ....وجزاك الله كل خير ...ووفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ....
> الحق انت وكل الاعضاء تستحقون اكثر من ذلك ...
> وانا لم افعل شيء الا ان كنت ناقل فقط لكل هذه الاعمال الرائعه
> ...بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم
> ...




جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم عاشق حب رسول الله

جمعنا الله واياك مع من عشقت حبه


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (21 مارس 2007)

thankssssssssss very much


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 مارس 2007)

أخي العاشق لحب رسول الله كنوزك ثمينة وجزيت عنا الجنة تحياتي الحارة إليك .....


----------



## المهندسة زوزو (21 مارس 2007)

لايكفي الشكر حقا على هذا المجهود الجبار وعل اهتمامك بكل طلباتنا واللة يعينك علينا  
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معماري رومنسي (22 مارس 2007)

فعلا جهد كبير..
وربي يعافيك ويطول عمرك وتتحفنا بمثل هذي المشاريع الجميلة


----------



## romah (24 مارس 2007)

مناظير رائعه جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونطمح فى المزيد


----------



## momostafa (30 مارس 2007)

نشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع وياريت اسم الموقع الاصلي لكمال الاستفادة


----------



## tarek3d (2 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا سيدي و ان صورك اعطت لنا فكرة جديدة عن كيفية تصميم الكليات


----------



## الخطابي (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الصور 
ورزقك من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع


----------



## مهم (2 مايو 2007)

*م/مهم*

_شكرا لك ياعاشق رسول الله مناظير قمة فى الروعة _
_بس لو اشوف مناظير لى مشاريع مجمع خدمات مطار _
_تكون لك من الشاكرين وجزاك الله الف خير .:77: _


----------



## mmmhrous (6 مايو 2007)

goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## m.latreche (7 مايو 2007)

مناضير رائعة و مفيدة بورك فيك.


----------



## مهندس لؤي (8 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا جدا والله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك من عطاؤوووووووووووووو

ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## amer1970 (8 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هده المناظير البارعة


----------



## ماهر02 (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / رانية (22 يوليو 2007)

صور جميلة وهذا ليس بجديد عليك
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على المشاركه الجميله ... ويارب تفضل تمدنا بالمشاركات الجميله اللى اتعودنا عليها منك ...


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (25 يوليو 2007)

هذه الصور روعة جدا
دي من كتاب ياباني مش كدا
فقد لجات اليه عند عمل مشروع السنه الماضية
فنرجو منك ان كان لديك رابط الكتاب او لديك فيجب ان تمتعنا به فهو مهم جدا لكل معماري
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (25 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم(عاشق رسول الله) على هذه المناظير الرائعة.......
ويارب يكون في ميزان حسناتك.....
وياريت يوجد مناظير لأبراج سكانيةأو مجمعات سكنية....ياريت تزودنا بمثل هذه المناظير....
وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم......


----------



## mo-ma (26 يوليو 2007)

كيف استطيع تحميل هذة الصور الجميلة


----------



## cercatrova (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كريم الاسيوطى (29 يوليو 2007)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## architect_student (29 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم على الجهد الكبير
الصراحه المشاريع يجنن افكار رائع جدا تستاهل الواحد يطلع عليهم


----------



## ظلام البحر (1 أغسطس 2007)

وينكم عني من زماااان:4: مشكور يالحلو


----------



## لمسات (1 أغسطس 2007)

اشي كتير مفيد وجهد عظيم ----الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## yosefahmed (8 أغسطس 2007)

اللــــــــــــــــــــــ يعطيك الف عافية 
وشكرا علي الصور الغاية بالاهتمام
يوسف


----------



## alaa_1986 (10 أغسطس 2007)

Thank U Sooooooooooooooo Much
They R Amaaazing 
Thank U 4 Ur Efforts


----------



## أسامة السيد (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (11 أغسطس 2007)

*الكرم*

كلك كرم ....ياعاشق حب رسول الله ... متشكرة والله


----------



## الجبل الاشم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو .....منتهي منتهي منتهي الجمااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## هلوتس (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعمر11 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

لو فيه بلانات اذا كانت موجودة عندك
وجزاك الله خيرا والله مجهود رائع


----------



## crismis2000 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مناظير أكثر من رائعة فعلا 

أشكرك على الصور الجميلة اخي (عاشق حب الرسول)


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا والله لقد اثارت صورك رغم روعتها في داخلي حزن على حال مدارسنا وسوف افتح موضوع للنقاش عن هذا الموضوع في المنتدى بأذن الله واتمنى ان يشارك الجميع فيه وتحياتي لكم


----------



## ميرو (1 أبريل 2008)

بجد ماشاء الله مجهود جامد جدا انك توصل حاجة حلوة زى دى لكل الناس للاستفادى وجزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله تكون اى استفادة من الصور دى فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ميرو (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الجبل الاشم (20 يناير 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## سمر الكيالي (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا----بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير --مجهود عظيم


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (20 يناير 2009)

أخي عاشق لحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

تسلم يمناك 

وجزاك الله عنا الف الف خير


----------



## ابو هدير (20 يناير 2009)

حلوه جداً جميلة


----------



## rozhan (21 يناير 2009)

*المشروع جميل جداً، هناك ناحية أحببت أن أعلق عليها بالنسبة للبرج فيما يخص الصورة الأولى، لقد قمت بقسم البرج الى قسمين، القسم المخطط بالأصفر والكتلة الزجاجية الزرقاء المائلة، وهذا قد أعطى شكلا رائعاً للكتلة، ولكنك قمت بعمل فرق بطريقة تقسيم الزجاج، فاستخدمت الشكل الشبكي المثلث في جهة والشكل المستطيل في الجهة الأخرى من الزاوية نفسها. أعتقد انه كان من الأفضل اعتماد نوع واحد من التقسيم فذلك سيعطي قوة أكثر للكتلة الزجاجية وشخصية واحدة لها.
أرجو أن تتقبل وجهة نظري، وموفق ان شاء الله...*​


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الصور من العمارة الصينية الحديثة الجميلة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور عاشق حب رسول الله
بجد مشاريع ومناظير اكثر من رائعه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الصور الاكثر من رائعه


----------



## معمار العرب (23 يناير 2009)

راااااائع 
بارك الله فيك
وشكرا فعلا


----------



## ghayssa (23 يناير 2009)

*goooooooooooooooooood*

this is a beautiful images


----------



## معماري رومنسي (23 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا شي رائع
بس اظن هالصور من كتاب عن العمارة
يعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## medkamel (23 أكتوبر 2009)

merci merci si tres beau


----------



## سامي لويس (24 أكتوبر 2009)

merci ,,,,شكرا .....thx


----------



## احمد النجاري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقك الله دائما للخير والمحبة


----------



## ARCH. NOOR (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااا ... ومفييييييييييد جدااااا..


----------



## novaarchi (30 أكتوبر 2009)

merci bcp j'avais vraiment besoin mais stp si tu as les plans pour ces ecoles contacté moi .merci encore


----------



## novaarchi (22 نوفمبر 2009)

c joli merci


----------



## Bassant sharara (22 نوفمبر 2009)

shokran awyyyyyyyyy 3ala elpics


----------



## eng-rgdarch (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كتيير على الموضوع عنجد حلوين ومفيدين الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## match1_dz (30 مارس 2010)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## كابتن تيفا (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng manona (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مييييييررسي ,, تسلم ايدك


----------



## fadwanegm (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## os.harb (1 ديسمبر 2011)

thank u for your efforts


----------



## archmatef (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اين المناظير ؟؟؟؟؟ ​


----------



## الخنساء أبوصلاح (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن أشوف المناظير


----------



## ENG-COOL (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (13 يناير 2012)

[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]



[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]​

​
​
​​[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى تقديرى ​[/SIZE]​


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------

